# Scolopendra heros - First Centipede Molt Photos



## GQ. (Aug 22, 2007)

I had my first ever pede molt today.  I just happened to notice my brand spanking new S. h. "arizonensis" was about half way through a molt.  I grabbed the camera and snapped a quick shot before my camera memory was full.  Arghh. 






I quickly deleted some photos from my full memory card and snapped a few more.


----------



## Pulk (Aug 23, 2007)

I missed this... NICE.


----------



## szappan (Aug 23, 2007)

WOW!!!

Absolutely BEAUTIFUL 'pede you got there!  Congrats!  :clap: 
and congrats on the successful molt too!  I know I always get nervous when I see signs of an imminent molt coming on.

And FANTASTIC photos too!!!  the quality is just amazing!   :worship:


----------



## Canth (Aug 24, 2007)

Wow! Beautiful pede, Gil  Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 24, 2007)

Stunning! I miss my pedes!


----------



## Texas Blonde (Aug 24, 2007)

Awesome photos.  That was definitely a lucky catch!


----------



## beetleman (Aug 24, 2007)

:worship: i love that pede! i have the banded sp. i had the other he passed 1 yr ago but i'm fixen to get another


----------



## mindlessvw (Aug 24, 2007)

i keep trying to catch a molt pic....every time i see one of those little nippers changing color i try to catch it and never can....very very cool...awesome pede as well


----------



## GQ. (Aug 25, 2007)

Thank you everyone.  Now I'm having a hard time not looking at the rest of the centipedes every fifteen minutes.


----------



## xgrafcorex (Aug 25, 2007)

haha don't look away, you'll miss one. :} 

nice pics gil!  lucky!  i've never seen a pede molt before...well in person i mean.


----------



## Drachenjager (Aug 25, 2007)

did that castaniceps molt yet?


----------



## GQ. (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks X.

Drachenjager,

     No, it hasn't molted yet.  It is cleaning itself outside the burrow entrance as I type this reply.  Is the color change significant prior to a molt?


----------



## beetleman (Aug 25, 2007)

GQ. said:


> Thanks X.
> 
> Drachenjager,
> 
> No, it hasn't molted yet.  It is cleaning itself outside the burrow entrance as I type this reply.  Is the color change significant prior to a molt?


when they get ready to molt their color is quite orange/yellowish right before they molt,very pasty looking.


----------

